
How do you pronounce the name of the command line tool “xargs”? - oalders
https://twitter.com/olafalders/status/1139178972443480064
======
splodge
ex-args

------
simonblack
I had to think about this. I came up with 'csargs'.

------
4thbox
zargs?

